# New to plants, help please



## Don87 (Dec 9, 2009)

ive decided to turn my 75 gallon community tank into a planted tank, heres the current specs on my tank. aquaclear 110 and aquaclear 70, 2 heaters, 40 w aqua glow t8 bulb ( just bought this today, not as bright as my old blue light bulb but according to the manager at big als this was better for plant growth). 

im starting off slow as i only have a cryptocoryne undulata "broad leaves" and a Aygro srawenbis. so was switching my bulb the right thing to do? how long should i keep my light on for? other then that im just looking for beginner advice! ty ty


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm a beginner too in regards to keeping a planted tank. 
I started off with a 38gal with an Aquaclear 70. I cheaped out and bought an 80W shoplight. Bought the crappy "Plant and Aquarium" bulbs. Used Flourite mixed with natural gravel. 
3 weeks after planting my plants weren't doing so good. I switched the bulbs being the same wattage to "Natural Sunshine". Within a week plants were growing much better. 
The whole time I had a DIY yeast/ sugar CO2. Plants doing ok but way too inconsistent with c02 levels.
Ordered a Red Sea Paintball Regulator, and went and bought a 20oz C02 bottle from a paintball store in Etobicoke. Was looked at strange when I said it was for an aquarium.
I decided I didn't like the shoplight and the way it looked so I broke down and forked out the money for a 78W T5HO fixture. Its been 2 days of CO2 regulated injection and better lighting and one of my plants is pearling noticably. 
My Hygro Polysperma has grown almost 2 inches taller and growing from the back of the tank towards the front. 
Its kind of amazing how fast they are transforming. My advice is do the research and be prepared to spend the money if you have to. Its an investment that will pay for itself in the long run.
I am happy and satisfied with how its all coming along.

I have my lights on a timer for 12 hours. At night I turn my c02 off


----------



## Don87 (Dec 9, 2009)

Big Jim said:


> I'm a beginner too in regards to keeping a planted tank.
> I started off with a 38gal with an Aquaclear 70. I cheaped out and bought an 80W shoplight. Bought the crappy "Plant and Aquarium" bulbs. Used Flourite mixed with natural gravel.
> 3 weeks after planting my plants weren't doing so good. I switched the bulbs being the same wattage to "Natural Sunshine". Within a week plants were growing much better.
> The whole time I had a DIY yeast/ sugar CO2. Plants doing ok but way too inconsistent with c02 levels.
> ...


How much did the regulator cost you?


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

Don87 said:


> How much did the regulator cost you?


It was pricey, but I got the Red Sea Paintball regulator kit(www.petsandponds.com), and a 24oz paintball canister filled (BADLANDS TORONTO WEST 35 Stoffel Drive, Etobicoke, ON) for roughly $300 tax included. I could have gotten it for less ordering from the US. But would have ended up waiting a while, and then paying duty which still would have been less.

I went with the smaller tank and regulator as I don't have alot of space at the moment.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

As I always recommend for pressurized CO2, get the largest tank that you can afford/that is feasible, and don't go with paintball CO2 tanks. This is mainly because refill costs are all approximately the same price.

It is quite possible to get a pressurized CO2 setup with the tank for ~$250 or less. In fact, if you are very good, you could probably get an entire setup for $200.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> As I always recommend for pressurized CO2, get the largest tank that you can afford/that is feasible, and don't go with paintball CO2 tanks. This is mainly because refill costs are all approximately the same price.
> 
> It is quite possible to get a pressurized CO2 setup with the tank for ~$250 or less. In fact, if you are very good, you could probably get an entire setup for $200.


I agree but space is an issue for the next year or so. And the fill was $6, so if it lasts a couple of months at a time i can live with that.


----------

